# PHISH - four funky white guys



## budman678 (Jun 1, 2012)

I think RIU needs a little phish in their forum. This is for all things phish. I have been seeing the boys since 97. 12/7/1997 was my first show. it was like nothing i have ever seen. blew me the absolute fuck away. the start/stop jamming on tube is redic. the slave to kill set 1 is killer. reba is butter.

*12/07/97  Ervin J. Nutter Center  Dayton , OH*
*Set 1: *AC/DC Bag > Psycho Killer > Jesus Just Left Chicago, My Mind's Got a Mind of its Own, It's Ice > Swept Away > Steep > It's Ice, Theme from the Bottom, Tube[SUP]1[/SUP] > Slave to the Traffic Light*Set 2: *Timber (Jerry the Mule), Wolfman's Brother > Boogie On Reggae Woman, Reba, Guyute,Possum*Encore: *A Day in the Life_[SUP]1[/SUP]Tube jam was reprised at the end of the song



_​


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;8M9PtqpNUQY]http://youtu.be/8M9PtqpNUQY[/video]


----------



## budman678 (Jun 6, 2012)

hell yeah! i will be adding some good stuff soon!


----------



## Rare D MI (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol. I was thinking the same thing, I look for a phish thread and look who started it.. Hey brother!


----------



## budman678 (Jun 8, 2012)

haha, small world. i would say we are weed nerds.... been streaming the shows

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/mohawk1


----------



## Rare D MI (Jun 8, 2012)

Well a weed nerd yes, but I'm only on RIU you to help with Rare dankness customer service shit. You know where my real home is... Never heard of this site until April. Lol.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Jun 9, 2012)

http://archive.org/details/1999-04-16.paf.sbd.unknown.10169.sbeok.flacf

The first 37 minutes or so (whole show is great) of this show has to be the sickest most bad ass phishy stuff I ever heard! Phil, Trey, Page, Kimock, fucking awesome! Not quite phish but you will love it!


----------



## budman678 (Jun 9, 2012)

Rare D MI said:


> Well a weed nerd yes, but I'm only on RIU you to help with Rare dankness customer service shit. You know where my real home is... Never heard of this site until April. Lol.


if you are in to tga subcool beans there is not better place. super soil etc, this place has excellent organics forum...


----------



## budman678 (Jun 9, 2012)

i streamed the first two nighs of the phish shows they are def loose and more exploratory...some tasty licks from each night...

first night carini>ghhost>boogie was straight butta... reminiscent of summer 99 (which is great but not talked about much)


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;LaLINFjBRPM]http://youtu.be/LaLINFjBRPM[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nwntBdoynxk]http://youtu.be/nwntBdoynxk[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

*Phish at bonaroo live stream*

http://www.youtube.com/bonnaroo


----------



## budman678 (Jun 10, 2012)

i hav ebeen less than impressed with the bonaroo show...sounds so sloppy. trey sounds liek shit, they are missing changes and everything

forced segues


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

budman678 said:


> i hav ebeen less than impressed with the bonaroo show...sounds so sloppy. trey sounds liek shit, they are missing changes and everything
> 
> forced segues


I agree, I don't see them live much so this is decent, but they do sound off. I saw them in Augusta, ME and it was not the show i was expecting... I like upper happy songs by these guys


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jun 10, 2012)

Character zero...


----------



## budman678 (Jun 13, 2012)

the stand outs so far have been the first night of tour....the first four songs on the second set is what makes phish special


----------



## CrackIsWack (Jun 13, 2012)

Phish festival in Atlantic City this weekend, definitely trying to make atleast one of the days


----------



## budman678 (Jun 14, 2012)

CrackIsWack said:


> Phish festival in Atlantic City this weekend, definitely trying to make atleast one of the days


oh yeah, ill be watching...ready for the to come to my neck of the woods. i swear, if i had grown up in the northeast i would have seen 200+ shows...


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 21, 2013)

Phish always tear up Alpine Valley!!!!! They usually play around my birthday, June 28th and its always a phuckin stone cold groove my man! I was at the August 14th 2010 that they filmed too. It's worth a look see.


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 21, 2013)

MKdevo and HarpuFSB have great phish pages on youtube. http://youtu.be/9eEu5vE6yJk


----------



## Rjpartner (Feb 25, 2013)

started listening to these guys in my youth! a lot of really good campfire songs haha. Dirt is one of my favourites. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZfWmQJM4HI


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;r2rAeNPadc8]http://youtu.be/r2rAeNPadc8[/video] click the video icon above and then go to youtube and click on the share, copy url and paste


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;QWqKtJCIA4g]http://youtu.be/QWqKtJCIA4g[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;zqcwor6Jg94]http://youtu.be/zqcwor6Jg94[/video]


----------



## Dbozz628 (Feb 25, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;H7j8M1W4FyE]http://youtu.be/H7j8M1W4FyE[/video]


----------

